# House Hunters TV show



## Melissa House Hunters

Hi,

My name is Melissa, and I work for Leopard Films in Islington, London, UK on a travel show called House Hunters International.

Our hit show is looking for energetic individuals, couples and families to share
their story about moving abroad, in your cases I believe you have moved to Calabria. My husband is from there and I have visited many times, it's beautiful!

Participating in our show is a lot of fun and a great way to document your exciting search for a home and new life abroad. We are looking for people that have relocated any place in the world except North America.

If you are interested in participating with our show, or learning more, please contact me.

Look forward to hearing from you.

Best,

Melissa Grassi
Associate Producer
Leopard Films
1-3 St Peter St
Islington
London. N1 8JD
+44 (0) 207 704 3300


----------



## BlackBelt

Dear Melissa,

I wanted to drop a line just to say that me and my wife watch you show a lot (provided it is the same one that airs here in the States on the HGTV; I belive so).

We are originally from Brazil and currently living in the US, planning to move abroad in the future. If this materializes, I will contact you.

Cheers,
Gabriel


----------

